# How do you get up in the morning after that kind of loss?



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 16, 2008)

How do you get up in the morning after that kind of loss?
Sunday, April 30, 2006

NYT: Deborah Solomon interviews Carlos Fuentes

_At 77, do you think much about age and mortality?_

I don't think about it at all. What will come will come. I have two children who died before reaching 30, so who am I to complain about being alive?

_You've had more than your share of sorrows._

Most of all not having my son around. I was very proud of him. He was a very good painter. He had hemophilia. He died six years ago. Natasha, my daughter, just died last summer.

_How do you get up in the morning after that kind of loss?_

You go on. You go on. You bring the person you love inside you. That is how you cope. You make him or her live within you. The whole experience I had with my children is in me. It is nowhere else I can see. I can see a photograph, I can feel sad, I can read a poem, but the experience of having them within myself is what matters.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 16, 2008)

You bring the person you love inside you.............:heart:


I love that, thanks.  I lost my brother, how I miss him.


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 16, 2008)

i am sorry for your loss, moonriver.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 14, 2009)

thank you for sharing this all you can do is move on and keep the memory of the one we lost inside us   this is what i must try to do with my brother i can't stay in anger and pain i have to remember him before he decided to do this.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 14, 2009)

> You bring the person you love inside you. That is how you cope. You make him or her live within you. The whole experience I had with my children is in me. It is nowhere else I can see. I can see a photograph, I can feel sad, I can read a poem, but the experience of having them within myself is what matters.



This is the part that really resonates with me.


----------

